# help! running out of stick room



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

So i live in an apartment with my wife and little boy and we have soo much toys and stuff and things for the little guy that all extra space is pretty much taken over.. i am at 95% capacity for my wineador and theres no way my wife would let me buy another wine cooler and we dont have room for a big cooler...... anyone have any suggestions to conserve space???


or am i destined to not buying for a while? i mean collecting.... yea collecting :mischief:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

there's always room in the closest for a cooler or another wine fridge right? Maybe a spare cupboard you can hide, er, I mean squeeze something into. :tu


----------



## YoungKai (May 31, 2011)

I don't have any suggestions to conserve space, but you can always bomb me. Just saying :eyebrows:

But on a serious note, you can always go up or down when space is limited.


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

Up your tetris skills.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You can always use 18qt Sterilite Tupperdors and just stack em as you need  Or you can go even smaller and stack higher....the Sterilite Ultralatch tupperdors do work quite well though.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Or just send half of your doubles to me......


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

Tabb said:


> Up your tetris skills.


This is the best suggestion.lol!

Have a "garage" sale.... aaaaand use the proceeds for the wineador


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

You could... Bomb each Canadian BOTL... oh wait they'll never get them, disregard this suggestion LOL.

Have a Contest, a Pass, or donate to the troops.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

smoke more..if not, stop buying. Those are only the 2 options (if you don't feel like bombing or donating to the troops) unless you can rearrange the storage space and take out any boxes you may have and put the sticks in there without the box.


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

Tabb said:


> Up your tetris skills.


i think that im going to take this advice.... if i cant fit everything in ill have to make like a b-52


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

oznation said:


> i think that im going to take this advice.... if i cant fit everything in ill have to make like a b-52


Be careful, it's a slippery slope, once you start you won't want to stop...


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Be careful, it's a slippery slope, once you start you won't want to stop...


i noticed! ound:


----------



## Goingyard (Mar 6, 2011)

I would just smoke a lot more. Good luck with your delema. I am not far from your problem. My wineador is almost full and I don't think I will be able to add anything else for a while.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

You could also get your wife to smoke with you to make more room. eep:


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

Goingyard said:


> I would just smoke a lot more. Good luck with your delema. I am not far from your problem. My wineador is almost full and I don't think I will be able to add anything else for a while.


well i never buy unless they are deals like this or i get them over at cbid for a good price. I have a little 8 month old boy who sucks all of my money out of my account so dad has to make the grown up choice....


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Throw some of the little guys stuff away.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

oznation said:


> So i live in an apartment with my wife and little boy and we have soo much toys and stuff and things for the little guy that all extra space is pretty much taken over.. i am at 95% capacity for my wineador and theres no way my wife would let me buy another wine cooler and we dont have room for a big cooler...... anyone have any suggestions to conserve space???
> 
> or am i destined to not buying for a while? i mean collecting.... yea collecting :mischief:


 I wish I had your problem...my problem is I have too much room...not enough disposable income for stick buying........so smoke up!


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> Throw some of the little guys stuff away.


well I actually believe that were taking some of it next weekend to my parents attic. so that will open up room in his room... but the rest of the house not so much...

as a test they make the storage containers that you can slide under beds.

we have one we have a lot of stuff in and im going to clean it out and then get some window tape and then put my kitty litter in it and see if it will seal good enough to hold cigars. that way its "out of sight out of mind" for my wife


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> Throw some of the little guys stuff away.


Or....










:smoke:


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

Torqued said:


> Or....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha that is great


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I'm expecting about 50 sticks in the mail today. I have room for about 40. 

So what do I do?

I plan a golf outting this weekend with some good friends where I KNOW I can make more room. :thumb:


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

Smoke them!!!


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

I was in a similar situation, I bought a lot being a noob and filled up my winador fairly fast. Not wanting another unit to babysit I realized it was time to send some over flow to people who would apreachiate them. My dad brother and puff members ended up with some good smokes and I now have plenty of room+ it feels dam good to give.

Option 2 I woud suggest trying to find a corner somewhere high or low where you can stick a cooler for overflow.


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

foxracer72 said:


> I was in a similar situation, I bought a lot being a noob and filled up my winador fairly fast. Not wanting another unit to babysit I realized it was time to send some over flow to people who would apreachiate them. My dad brother and puff members ended up with some good smokes and I now have plenty of room+ it feels dam good to give.
> 
> Option 2 I woud suggest trying to find a corner somewhere high or low where you can stick a cooler for overflow.


i think im going to prepare a contest for a few smokes... nothing big like 3-4 sticks but it will be fun


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

oznation said:


> i think im going to prepare a contest for a few smokes... nothing big like 3-4 sticks but it will be fun


Great idea, doesn't have to be big, as long as it's fun. It's the thought more than what.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I have three easy solutions for you:

1) Move to a three bedroom apartment and tell the wife that the 3rd room is yours, all yours and she and Jr are not allowed in!ound:

Or

2) Get rid of the wife and kid! After all cigars are way more important than a wife and kid! :rotfl: :r :rotfl:

Or

3) Put your foot down :SM and tell her that some of Jrs stuff has got to go!


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

MrMayorga said:


> I have three easy solutions for you:
> 
> 1) Move to a three bedroom apartment and tell the wife that the 3rd room is yours, all yours and she and Jr are not allowed in!ound:
> 
> ...


hahaha i told her today that we have to give some of this crap away. hes to old for most of it and i told her if she doesnt get rid of it im caling the horders show and were going to deal with it


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

One word for you:

STACKING

Since peltier driven devices are so in-efficient, they radiate little heat upward. You can safely stack, one atop another, without fear of stacking British Thermal Units.

The idea of sending me your overflow, has already been discussed.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> You could... Bomb each Canadian BOTL... oh wait they'll never get them, disregard this suggestion LOL.
> 
> Have a Contest, a Pass, or donate to the troops.


I like the donate to the troops idea myself! But the guys who are overseas should have the first bombing pass. Best of luck on your storage solution. Keep us posted on how that under bed storage holds humidity. I have one that I might use for overflow in the distant future.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Tupperdors hidden in a closet are inexpensive ways to store. Smoke, Bomb, Contests are other ways to remove inventory. You can re-arrange to help with space, but then when you go looking you may have to dig for sticks too. Another option some better B&M have lounges with your own storage locker but that may tempt you into buying more.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Amazon.com: Coleman 25-Quart Party Stacker Cooler: Sports & Outdoors
or 
Amazon.com: Coleman 33-Quart Party Stacker Cooler: Sports & Outdoors

The 25 quart is short and they are stackable. I just got the 33qt for $24 shipped.


----------



## Maik (Jun 5, 2011)

In my opinion the best solutions would be:

a) Start stacking like playing tetris at the hardest level!

b) Try to find out if you could rent a storage room from somewhere for your cigars, that way you could also make it your own manly room so you could puff in there with your buddies from time to time.

c) Get some of the JR's stuff out of the house

d) Try to buy those cooleadors and start stacking them (will have more capacity than a wineador and you can have more of them in the space of a wineador)


Good luck with anyway you decide to choose (hope you can find a solution that fits with your wife also)

Or just... :smoke2: some of it


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Tupperdors hidden in a closet are inexpensive ways to store. Smoke, Bomb, Contests are other ways to remove inventory. You can re-arrange to help with space, but then when you go looking you may have to dig for sticks too. Another option some better B&M have lounges with your own storage locker but that may tempt you into buying more.


Tupperware is a great plan and inexpensive. This almost one of the 'no brainer' deals with overflow situations. Remember to put cedar at the bottom of the unit to keep RH stable or just use a spanish cedar box and put the cigars in that. The box will take up more room but it will regulate RH really well. I get the deepest tupperware ( so the box can fit in there..actually will hold up to 3 boxes Robusto Size) and throw a credo in there with KL and it holds at 65-67%.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> Amazon.com: Coleman 25-Quart Party Stacker Cooler: Sports & Outdoors
> or
> Amazon.com: Coleman 33-Quart Party Stacker Cooler: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> The 25 quart is short and they are stackable. I just got the 33qt for $24 shipped.


Lovin' my Coleman. I believe I got the 33 Quart One too.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Tman said:


> Lovin' my Coleman. I believe I got the 33 Quart One too.


Nice! I just got mine in the mail today. The seal seems...iffy. Have you had any issues? I got it on the cheap so I'm just going to buy some weather stripping and throw it in.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> Nice! I just got mine in the mail today. The seal seems...iffy. Have you had any issues? I got it on the cheap so I'm just going to buy some weather stripping and throw it in.


No. I haven't had any seal problems. :???: In fact, I haven't had to add any water to my kitty litter for half a year now. FYI, I bought it at a local Academy Sports shop.

Hope yours work out better.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Food saver bags.
FoodSaver Vacuum Sealer - Official Manufacturer's Web Site - CLICK for Free Shipping Offer.

You can usually find there at Costco for a good price.
this is more of a long term storage solution but I have done this a few times and it works well

1 get a all spanish cedar cigar box and put in in your wineador, box open, for two weeks to season the box

2 put your cigars and a boveda pack inside the box.

3 put the box in a food saver bag and seal making sure not to suck out too much air or you will crush the box and cigars

4 I double bag the cigars to make a more durable package.

5 store under your bed in a closet, somewhere your wife wont find it.

I love food saver bags I use them to store cigars, guns, ammo, photo albums, jewelry, and of course food.


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Food saver bags.
> FoodSaver Vacuum Sealer - Official Manufacturer's Web Site - CLICK for Free Shipping Offer.
> 
> You can usually find there at Costco for a good price.
> ...


thats crazy i just had my mom bring hers over for me to use!!!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Will a 2nd wineador not sit nicely on top of the first? Thus, taking up no new square footage? You might be able to stack 3 or 4 before reaching the ceiling


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Coolidor in the closet.


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Coolidor in the closet.


i have the food saver and am going that route! Thanks everyone for the ideas!


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

buy small humidor with lock
then buy toy cars for your child, or legos
hide cigars in legos


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

What about Tupperware under the bed? If you want extra room after doing that. Get bed lifts and add even more Tupperware! :cb


----------

